# Just want to share- feeling a bit emotional - sorry!!



## sofib (Jun 29, 2010)

Went for first appt after our little girl was born (nearly 4months old). We're planning to have FET with our one remaining embryo and as I'm getting on a bit want to get on with it!
I couldn't find childcare as I onoly got the appt letter last Thursday, I was quite nervous walking in there anyway as it brought back all sorts of emotions.
As soon as I got in I realised I should have rearranged. LO stayed asleep for 20mins but the clinic was running late as usual. I got broad smiles from one couple and funny looks from two others. I tried desperately to keep her quiet. My name was called and I had to put her back in her pram. She then cried properly and two staff members came out with very grave expressions and arranged for me to wait on another floor of the building away from everyone else. I just burst into tears - the nurse and doctor I spoke to were lovely about it, saying that the baby was a good advert.  I had my appt on that floor and at the end, the doctor went upstairs for me and made my next appt.  I felt and still feel dreadful.  I promised to arrange childcare for future apointments. Was I really out of order I still feel really wobbly, \I'm so overjoyed with our little girl, but scared of getting back on that rollercoaster. Not sue if I'm asking anyone anything, just thought typing might make me feel a bit better.


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, please dont worry at all, its impossible at times not to take your child with you.

i have been back on the rollercoaster since Jan of this year and i have had to take my 3 yr old with me at times.  I too feel guilty and worry that i am rubbing people's noses in it but they/us have to remember that we were once in the same position as them sitting there childless and wondering if we would ever get to be mummys.

Good luck with the FET, BFN for me again this cycle so god know's where i go from here...its killing me  

Lyns
xxx


----------



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

`Please don't worry.We have been having treatment for a 2nd for 18 months now and I have taken my boistrous 2 1/2yr old to most of the appts due to child care issues and due to the fact that we don't want people to know about treatment for a no2.It is easier to take him than have to lie to mum etc about why I need childcare.I too feel uncomfortable in the clinic with stern faced couples,but I try to think back to when we ttc no1 ,I never had a problem with seeing children in fertility clinics as it made me feel more positive about treatment working.Goodluck with your treatment xx


----------



## sofib (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Lyn and Sanfran for your replies. Feel a lot better today. 
Lyn, sorry about the BFN 
Wishing you both the best of luck in whatever comes next.
xxx


----------

